# Advice



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

I need your help. I am a fishermen at heart. I fish for all different types of species of fish, and my goal is I master all
Types of fishing. The next fish on my list is the catfish....I catch a lot of catfish, but indont fish for them. Recently me and a buddy have been occupying our nights with doing some good ol fashion cattin'. The problem is, I know nothing about catfishing other than finding the stinkiest bait out there. I fish primarily in north eastern ohio (from cleveland). Where do cats hang out during the day, and at night? What's the best line, and bait to use? I really want to catch a 30-40lb catfish. It is my goal. What lake gives me a good chance to do so? I


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I am no expert at no means but I can give you a little advice. First of all if you want to catch a 30 or 40 pounder the right way and not from a pay lake you need to figure out what lakes or rivers hold big blues or flat heads .being you live in North east ohio if I was you I would go to mosquito lake and target flatheads. The most important thing about flatheads is to use very lively bait. I suggested small blue gill.i am not a serious cat man but if you want to be the best advice I can give you is do your research. One more thing since your from Cleveland. Lake Erie is a world class lake for big channel cats.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Causeway 88 on Mosquito. Flathead: Use blue gill on the bottom (2-3) oz slip sinker set up. I use 20 lb PP with a 10lb fire line leader and a sz 6 circle hook. This time of year you can catch a good size cat. If you want a lot of good sized channel cats go to Sandusky Bay. Despite what anyone says you'd be hard pressed to catch a blue cat fish anywhere but the Ohio River.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

TheShoreman said:


> Causeway 88 on Mosquito. Flathead: Use blue gill on the bottom (2-3) oz slip sinker set up. I use 20 lb PP with a 10lb fire line leader and a sz 6 circle hook. This time of year you can catch a good size cat. If you want a lot of good sized channel cats go to Sandusky Bay. Despite what anyone says you'd be hard pressed to catch a blue cat fish anywhere but the Ohio River.


This guy nailed it, except I would use 30 lb test


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want big fish stay away from the stinkbait. You'll do much better with a fresh piece of cut bait for larger fish. If you're after flatheads use live bait.


----------

